# اعمل ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟انا محتارة



## NONA112 (13 أغسطس 2009)

يا جماعة معلش pleaseانا صوتى رايح وعندى مسابقة اداء فردى بعد يومين اعمل ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## +Coptic+ (13 أغسطس 2009)

*ممكن تشرب حاجة سخنة لو مجبتش نتيجة
روح للدكتور
ربنا يشفيك*


----------



## ميرنا (13 أغسطس 2009)

ركزى على اليانسون العبد لله مجرب كتير الموضوع دا تقريبا كل ترنيمة بيبقى صوتى ضايع


----------



## Alexander.t (13 أغسطس 2009)

*فى برشام فى الصيدليه بس مش فاكر اسمو ايه هو عموما برشام استحلاب*​


----------



## ميرنا (13 أغسطس 2009)

بلاش البرشام دا لانى فى نعناع يبوظ الدنيا اكتر مهى بايظة وقد ازعر من اعزر برضو ​


----------



## kalimooo (13 أغسطس 2009)

ميرنا
ميرنا معاها حق

ومع اليانسون قليل من الزبدة لو امكن


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 أغسطس 2009)

*انا لما بيحصلي كدة مفيش علاج غير الينسون باللبن بس احنا صايمين يبقي ينسون بس​*


----------



## NONA112 (14 أغسطس 2009)

ميرسى جدا يا جماعة بجد على ردكم واهتمامكم انا فعلا بشرب ينسون ونعناع وباخد برشام استحلاب اسمه برادورال وبرده يعنى


----------



## ميرنا (15 أغسطس 2009)

بلااااااش تشربى نعنااااااااااااااع دا يخربلك الدنيا اكتر


----------



## totty (15 أغسطس 2009)

*وانا كمان يا مرنووووووووون اخدت دور برد جامد كده
ومن ساعتها صوتى مش راضى يرجع

ومش بحب اليانسوووووووون انا

وانتى يا نوناا اسمعى كلام مرنووووون دى مجربه يعنى
وربنا معاكى وتلحقى تخفى قبل الكورال*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 أغسطس 2009)

ماهو صوتك رايح من أيه الاول ؟

لو برد عالجى البرد وخدى مجموعة برد 

لو رايح من صوتك العالى وانك بترنمى كتير وكده 

أشربى ينسون وخدى برشام استحلاب 

وربنا معاكى ياقمر ​


----------



## ميرنا (15 أغسطس 2009)

totty قال:


> *وانا كمان يا مرنووووووووون اخدت دور برد جامد كده*
> 
> *ومن ساعتها صوتى مش راضى يرجع*​
> *ومش بحب اليانسوووووووون انا*​
> ...


 
هو وقت فترة التدريب بنسبالى كان زى الدوا كرهته بس المضطر يا توتى كنا زمان لما التاسونات يدربونا يقولننا النعناع ابعدو عنه بيضعف الصوت اشربو ينسون دافى ​


----------



## النهيسى (11 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا معاكم  ,,,,,,


----------



## +bent el malek+ (11 سبتمبر 2009)

بس يا ميرنا انا اعرف انى الاستحلاب الى بالنعناع حلو 
للحالات دى احسن من بلاش برضو ههههههه​


----------



## ميحه السعدنى (12 سبتمبر 2009)

اعملى جمعيه وانا اقبضها


----------



## NONA112 (13 سبتمبر 2009)

بجد انا مش عارفة اقولكوه ايه ميرسى فعلا على اهتمامكم


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*ياجدعان ينسون ايه بس
الزنجبيل هو العلاج الوحيد
ودة عن دراسه علميه وبحث طويل 
الزنجبيل بينعم الصوت ويحسن وينظم طبقات الصوت
وغير كدة بيقوى الحنجرة ويسخنها عشان ترنمى باقوى ما عندك بدون ارهاق
ويزيل اى احتقان او الالام 
يعنى افضل الوسائل دة غير طعمه لزيز جدااااااااا​**وخلى بالك من فوايد الزنجبيل كمان القضاء على دهون الجسم​*


----------

